# Can my juice go off



## Nicholas (27/10/16)

Ever since i got my GQV range in that pretty box i thought damn its so stunning i'm going to keep this until i'm 50 or until vaping is outlawed and i become the pablo escobar of e-liquids. 

but then i thought wait a second do e-liquids go bad, and if so how long? 

I have such a beautiful bottle of single barrel jack that's like 7 years old now and when i got it i made a promise that i'd only open it when i make my first million, now i wanna do the same with this box set of juices but i don't know if i can.


----------



## zadiac (27/10/16)

If stored in a cool dry place, e-juice can last for months, even more than a year. I discovered a bottle of DIY that I forgot about in the cupboard and it was more than six months old and it tasted awesome. I think it also depends on who makes it and with what ingredients. They differ.


----------



## Nicholas (27/10/16)

Yeah i was thinking along those lines, its gotta depend on what concentrates are used and where its stored all that jazz. but is there an average expiry date where the flavour would start degrading?

like a recommended "Vape By" date lol. we should really convince companies to put a vape by date


----------



## PsyCLown (27/10/16)

My friends and I have found that after a while the juice starts to lose its flavour if you start vaping on a bottle of juice and it takes say 3 months to finish, at the end the flavour has decreased quite a bit.

This has happened with a few juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> My friends and I have found that after a while the juice starts to lose its flavour if you start vaping on a bottle of juice and it takes say 3 months to finish, at the end the flavour has decreased quite a bit.
> 
> This has happened with a few juices.


Oh shit! I have over 3 litres of various commercial juices that I thought would just get better with age!!!

I going to have to change my setup a little to start getting through them!


----------



## Andre (27/10/16)

I have 3 year old juices, which are still perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (27/10/16)

I reckon it all depends on how often you open them. If you open them every day for a year they will probably lose a lot of flavor. Keeping them sealed? They could be good for years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (27/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Oh shit! I have over 3 litres of various commercial juices that I thought would just get better with age!!!
> 
> I going to have to change my setup a little to start getting through them!



I'll Take one for the team and help you out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

Nicholas said:


> I'll Take one for the team and help you out


If I happen to find I'm struggling I will hit you up @Nicholas !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (27/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Oh shit! I have over 3 litres of various commercial juices that I thought would just get better with age!!!
> 
> I going to have to change my setup a little to start getting through them!





Andre said:


> I have 3 year old juices, which are still perfect.




Yeah. Most of us drip so we end up opening the bottle often.

Perhaps taste a bottle or two and see how they taste etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Oh shit! I have over 3 litres of various commercial juices that I thought would just get better with age!!!
> 
> I going to have to change my setup a little to start getting through them!



Three words @Stosta... Serpent Mini 25.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Three words @Stosta... Serpent Mini 25.


I actually figured I would start running the Estoc again, because I put it away due to the juice consumption despite the amazeballs flavour it gave me!

I heard the SM25 gives amazing flavour, especially on lemon custards! Is that true?


----------



## Nicholas (27/10/16)

While we on the topic ... maybe you guys can advise me ... I'm thinking Griffin 25 topairflow or avo ... I like a good amount of cloud with flavour


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Stosta said:


> I actually figured I would start running the Estoc again, because I put it away due to the juice consumption despite the amazeballs flavour it gave me!
> 
> I heard the SM25 gives amazing flavour, especially on lemon custards! Is that true?



Well give me a shout when you get your SM25 and I'll lend you my bottle to test it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/10/16)

zadiac said:


> If stored in a cool dry place, e-juice can last for months, even more than a year. I discovered a bottle of DIY that I forgot about in the cupboard and it was more than six months old and it tasted awesome. I think it also depends on who makes it and with what ingredients. They differ.



Dude dont you love it when you discover a bottle off forgotten E-Liquid, and its been steeping for months - and its Legit Premo Qual...... and when you vape it, its without doubt the best juice life could offer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

